# Zip cloud énervant !



## jean cotton (28 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Depuis Yosemite 10 fois par jour j'ai un bandeau pour créer un compte zipcloud...j'en veut pas pour l'instant.. Comment empêcher cette fenêtre "surgissante" d'apparaître ?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2014)

voir les dizaines de sujets déjà là dessus

ou pour faire vite virer l'adware avec soit outil soit en manuel
http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/

il serait aussi judicieux de pister qui te l'a mis
et d'eviter de telecharger sur des sites nazes


----------



## jean cotton (28 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour le Site naze!!
C'est Apple 
C'est inclus dans l'instalation de Yosemite
Donc comment empêcher cette demande d'inscription d'apparaître 10 fois par jour sur mon écran?


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2014)

T'aurais dû écrire AïeClahoude.... Pascal aurait compris de quoi tu parles ;-)

Par contre, je ne sais pas comment faire stopper ces injonctions permanentes d'Apple à créer un compte icloud


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2014)

jean cotton a dit:


> Merci pour le Site naze!!
> C'est Apple
> C'est inclus dans l'instalation de Yosemite
> Donc comment empêcher cette demande d'inscription d'apparaître 10 fois par jour sur mon écran?


*zip*cloud n'est absolument PAS lié à Apple

tu as choppé un adware
par une action quelconque
(extension douteuse , un fichier téléchargé sur site pas serieux etc etc)

et donc commence par virer cet adware


----------



## jean cotton (28 Octobre 2014)

Ha non sur Yosemite c'est zipcloud 
Que j'ai sur cette banière qui m'énerve !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h54 ----------

Merci du tuyau ! Il y a même le dessin de cloud !
Pissing? Et comment? Je n'ai que téléchargé Yosemite !!
Il faudrait peut être le signaler car on s'y tromperait et on nous demande les codes cloud!


----------



## bompi (28 Octobre 2014)

Parfois, le plus simple est d'en créer un que l'on n'utilisera pas [on limite son utilisation au minimum en décochant tous les items du compte (voir les Préférences Systèmes > iCloud)] : on n'est plus embêté et il n'y a pas de risque particulier de confidentialité.

Edit: je parle évidemment de iCloud. ZipCloud, jamais vu. Tu as dû installer un logiciel qui le requiert.


----------



## jean cotton (28 Octobre 2014)

J'ai tout viré avec appclener dont un fichier cachè:
Com.jdibackup.zipcloud.savedstate
Ça te dit quelque chose?


----------



## bompi (28 Octobre 2014)

Non. Mais c'est bien que tu avais installé, après Yosemite, un logiciel qui t'a collé ce truc.
Note que AppCleaner est bien connu pour avoir des possibles effets de bord désastreux.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2014)

+1
ne pas se fier aux gadgets desinstalleurs géneriques
ils se gourrent et peuvent virer des trucs pas du tout liés à l'appli

une desinstall se fait selon la procédure indiquée par le développeur


----------



## brederic (7 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens de le chopper aussi ce zipcloud, un "cadeau" qui est arrivé à l'installation de Filezilla (logiciel ftp) qui en plus c'est permis de changer mon moteur de recherche par yahoo.
je vire donc tout

Voiloo
A+ et bonne année


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2015)

Filezilla que tu as téléchargé où?

Sur le site des développeurs? Ou sur un site genre Download.com, Softonic.com ou équivalent?
(car ces deuxième sites ont pour fâcheuse habitude de modifier les package d'installation des logiciels qu'ils diffusent pour les truffer de saloperies de type adware)


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2015)

ce à quoi  on ajoute qu'il y a maintenant un bon outil zigouilleur d'adware planqués:
adwaremedic

plus d'infos à l'accueil de cette section ( les 2 épinglés)


----------



## brederic (7 Janvier 2015)

sur filezilla-project.org/... comme quoi le vice est partout  en ce triste jour


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2015)

brederic a dit:


> sur filezilla-project.org/... comme quoi le vice est partout  en ce triste jour




Attention car même sur filezilla, voire sur d'autres sites de développeurs, il y a parfois des bandeaux "download " qui sont en fait des bandeaux de pub qui redirigent sur le site download.com pour y télécharger le soft que l'on cherche et on se fait piéger ainsi...


----------



## Locke (8 Janvier 2015)

Ah oui, FileZilla n'est pas clean, en fait on télécharge depuis SourceForge, mais qui est le vrai fautif ?

Sinon, voici ce qui se passe lors de l'installation...



 

 



...et si on ne fait pas attention, bingo, vous ramassez ce qu'il ne faut pas.


----------



## jules dufnu (14 Juillet 2015)

elle a dû s'introduire chez moi via une mise à jour flashplayer. 
j'ai tiré loin l'appli avec AppCleaner.


----------



## r e m y (14 Juillet 2015)

C'est plutôt l'installeur de DivX qui propose cette installation "optionnelle" (cochée par défaut)


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Juillet 2015)

Ha softonic... des heures d'amusement à réparer toutes les conneries engendrées par ce site. Ils devraient le rendre payant, c'est vrai quoi, toutes ces heures d'amusement gratuites, de jurons sortis du fond des âges.


----------



## jules dufnu (14 Juillet 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est plutôt l'installeur de DivX qui propose cette installation "optionnelle" (cochée par défaut)


ah oui, c'est possible. merci


----------



## jules dufnu (14 Juillet 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est plutôt l'installeur de DivX qui propose cette installation "optionnelle" (cochée par défaut)


ah oui, c'est possible. merci


----------



## jules dufnu (14 Juillet 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est plutôt l'installeur de DivX qui propose cette installation "optionnelle" (cochée par défaut)


ah oui, c'est possible. merci


----------



## Makflaille (5 Décembre 2015)

Je suis nouveau sur le site mais concernant zipcloud , je ne vois pas quel est le problème... En effet, télécharger des apps sur des sites verrouillés par Safari (déjà moi ça me gave, on est libre d'aller où on veut sur le net, après i faut faire gaffe et ne pas tenter le diable), bref, zipcloud apparaît dans les applications donc AppCleaner (entre nous soit-dit très bon freeware, quoi qu'on en dise), glisser déposer, appliquer et le tour est joué, simple comme un Mac...


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2015)

Rien compris!


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2015)

La seule chose à relever est que AppCleaner est super...


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Décembre 2015)

Makflaille a dit:


> Je suis nouveau sur le site mais concernant zipcloud , je ne vois pas quel est le problème... En effet, télécharger des apps sur des sites verrouillés par Safari (déjà moi ça me gave, on est libre d'aller où on veut sur le net, après i faut faire gaffe et ne pas tenter le diable), bref, zipcloud apparaît dans les applications donc AppCleaner (entre nous soit-dit très bon freeware, quoi qu'on en dise), glisser déposer, appliquer et le tour est joué, simple comme un Mac...


Quels sites vérouillés par safari!?

Si tu veux dire les fenêtres qui te signale un possible problème... généralement c'est qu'il y en a. Après libre à chacun de passer par les sites qu'il veut mais...

Pour les images d'écran, ça n'a rien à voir avec Apple, c'est écrit dessus. C'est un partenaire de filezila.

J'imagine que ce truc sert à compresser des fichiers avant de les envoyer dans le cloud... Il y a tout ce qu'il faut avec l'OS, pourquoi aller en rajouter un?


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2015)

À la dixième lecture grâce à l'indice révélé par Bompi, mais dopé de 2 doliprane, 1 efferalgan et 1/2 ibuprofène.... je me demande si il ne veut pas nous signifier qu'il s'était retrouvé pollué par ZipCloud et qu'appCleaner l'en a débarrassé d'un simple glissé-déposé de l'application ZipCloud située dans le dossier Applications sur appCleaner.

La seule zone de doute concerne cette histoire de sites bloqués par Safari


----------



## La Balise (8 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai mis ZipCloud à la corbeille, il me semble que je l'ai supprimé, mais je le retrouve toujours dans "informations système" dans "installations". Est-ce que cela veut dire qu'il est toujours dans mon ordinateur ? Si oui, comment le supprimer ? Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Vide ta Corbeille si ce n'est pas déjà fait, et redémarre ton Mac.

Après, j'installerais ce logiciel et le lancerais sur mon Mac : ZipCloud peut être un malware.


----------



## La Balise (8 Mars 2016)

Ok je viens de le faire, mais je retrouve toujours zipcloud dans "informations systèmes" puis "installations". Est-ce qu'il est quand même supprimé ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mars 2016)

Dans _Installations_, je vois toutes les mises à jour que j'ai pu faire au fil du temps, y compris ce qui a disparu.

Alors, si _Malwarebytes AntiMalware_ n'a rien vu, c'est bon.


----------

